# New game! List 3 things you can do with an object ~Part 2~



## MrsRedcap

Last answer was

A Rubber Duck


----------



## ZoeP

Rubber duck...........

take it in the bath,
tell your child its their pet, and pretend it just doesn't want to move when its being watched  
tie it to your car aerial so you can see what car is yours in a carpark.

Cheese Grater


----------



## caz24

cheese grater......

grate cheese with it
use it as a werid lampshade ?!
grate a carrot with it


socks


----------



## fuzzier

Socks ........

Make glove puppets
Fill old/odd one with lavender and put in drawer
Make a cats toy


empty tins


----------



## beckyb

recycle them
plant them with herbs
stack them see how high you can go before they fall over


ruler


----------



## Flutterbye™

Measure things 
hit annoying people with it 
bend it too see how far it will bend before it breaks

Lamp


----------



## Tiny21

Light a room!
use the shade as a hat
throw it in frustration. 

Mug


----------



## Flutterbye™

Throw at someone
Put liquid at it
call someone it 

Cat (looking at your ticker hehe)


----------



## Tiny21

Cuddle it
Use it as a pillow
Shout at it when it brings live animals in!!

Pen


----------



## Flutterbye™

draw on walls
chew it
snap it

Carrier Bag


----------



## Tiny21

Recycle it
use it as a bin bag
shred it and make a pretty pom pom!!!!!

Post it note


----------



## Flutterbye™

Leave Love messages
Fold it up in to small squares
decorate your laptop if your really bored

Shirt


----------



## Tiny21

wear it as a sexy nightshirt!
roll it up and hit people when you are annoyed
if it is wet use it as a float!

sponge


----------



## Spaykay

Soak up water with it
Clean ya bum with it
Squeeze over head like a mini shower when in the bath!

Drinks coaster


----------



## Tiny21

Frisbee - obviously!
Little stepping stones for cats!
Ripping up (if of the paper variety!)

Coat hanger


----------



## Spaykay

Hang ya clothes
Home made blue peter mobile
Pick the lock of a car!

tie (don't be too rude!  )


----------



## hrq

Wear it
Use it as a very attractive hairband
Tie someone to the bedpost with it, possibly . . . if you were that way inclined, of course  

A clothes peg


----------



## ClaireL65

Peg opened bags of pasta or Maltesers
Peg your hair up if you can't find a scrunchie
Peg your nose whilst you're cleaning the loo

!!!

a brush


----------



## hrq

Brushing your hair
Cleaning the loo!
Scratching your back . . . 

Cotton bud


----------



## Tiny21

Clean your ears out NOOOOOO! Naughty
Make a very attractive mobile somehow
To perform some detailed cleaning!

Keeping the cotton theme - cotton wool ball


----------



## ClaireL65

use to take off your make up
stick onto a Christmas card for a snowman or a cloud or a snowdrift (!!)
attach it to string and tease the dog/cat

we're all so creative, aren't we

ok, let me think

a sieve


----------



## Tiny21

wear it as a hat
use it to dye your hair through
make a shower for yourself. 

twig


----------



## Spaykay

I got caught by 2 kids from our secondary school tring on a sieve as a Madonna bra in the supermarket the other day  

Twig....urm

Make an arty farty lamp
Build a fire with it
scratch your back with it

A sticky spot (as in a sticker!)


----------



## Tiny21

Use it to mark where you want something putting
Give to child as reward (yes, am a school teacher)
With more than one you could make a pretty picture!

One of those scoops you get with washing powder - scoop not ball!


----------



## Spaykay

Use for capactity activity at school (I'm a teacher too!)
Drink from it?  
Scoop up washing powder (crazy idea I know!  )

Tampon


----------



## ClaireL65

1.The obvious use
2.ear plug
3.Xmas tree decoration (you could dye it first and sprinkle glitter on it!!!)

a paperweight


----------



## Spaykay

Hold ya paper down
Hold ya door open
Very heavy ball to throw in a temper

button


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

1.  Fasten clothes
2.  Make jewellery (someone at work makes bracelets out of buttons - they are fab!)
3.  Put onto snowmen as decoration (let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!)

A shoe


----------



## hrq

Wear it...

Use it as a funky plantpot . . . 

Give it to a miniature old woman who has so many children she doesn't know what to do . . .They can live in it. 
(Really hope someone knows the nursery rhyme I'm referring to, or I'll sound like a loony!)

A kidney bean?


----------



## Spaykay

Plant it
Eat it
Chuck it at someone

A leaf


----------



## caroline1984

eat it, collect them, rub them on nettle stings.            pencil sharpener


----------



## fuzzier

Obviously sharpen pencils
sharpen eyeliner
sharpen crayons (the slim ones)

toothbrush


----------



## caroline1984

Clean your teeth, clean the toilet  (dp's answer) and  clean your jewellery.


----------



## Spaykay

What's the next object? I can't stand the suspense!


----------



## caroline1984

Lol, sorry! Erm.....a slipper


----------



## Spaykay

Warm ya feet
Spank (ooer)
Throw at cats (sorry! I actually love cats!)

Drinks coaster in a pub


----------



## caroline1984

Put your drinks on them, try to throw them up off the table and catch them, mop up ur drinks when you spill it. - a yellow pages book


----------



## ClaryRose

stand on to make you taller, DH prove he IS superman (ripping it in half - bare hands) and find telephone numbers      tennis racquet


----------



## zozo

play tennis   

whack dh with it  

swat flies  

Keys


----------



## Three boys

Open doors, drop them, lose them!

sock


----------



## zozo

Put your feet in , lose one, use them as gloves  

Nails


----------



## Nikki2008

bite, hammer or step on

cork screw


----------



## ClaryRose

light it, blow it out and make a wish

a metre of ribbon


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Make a Bow, Use a Laces, wrap presents

Vaseline


----------



## ClaryRose

pluck eyebrows, lip salve and swim the channel!

a daisy


----------



## zozo

smell. make chains. pick


cufflinks


----------



## Nikki2008

do your cuffs up, use them as bottons and scratch a scratch card with them

ashtray


----------



## zozo

put cigs out in it, put pot puri in it, use as a ornament    

sky box


----------



## Nikki2008

watch tv, stand on it to reach top shelf and throw in a fight

raincoat


----------



## zozo

wear, use as a cover, use to wrap things in   

speaker


----------



## Nikki2008

Listen to music, use as firewood and convert into book shelf

flip flop


----------



## zozo

wear it, spank someone with it, fan yourself with it 

Ring


----------



## Nikki2008

wear it, propose with it and toy with it

fishing net


----------



## zozo

catch fish, make a pair of tights, wear on your head when preparing food  

golf club


----------



## Nikki2008

tee off, use as a weapon and prop the door open

glasses


----------



## zozo

drink from them , use as ornaments , cheer with them


mirror


----------



## Nikki2008

look into it, signal with it and smash it

peg


----------



## zozo

hang washing, put on your nose, clip papers together

cheese grater


----------



## Nikki2008

grate cheese, remove skin from botton of your feet and file your nails

whip


----------



## zozo

sex games, use to get dh to do something, cat toy  

dvd


----------



## Nikki2008

watch it, put a cup of coffee on it and use it as a frisbee

mask


----------



## zozo

wear it, put make up on it, scare people with it


----------



## zozo

sorry......

chimney


----------



## Nikki2008

sweep it, climb it and hang a tv arial on it

pillow


----------



## Spaykay

hug, have picnic with, wash

*** end


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

er..put beer on it (in a glass obviously), make a tower (like with cards), add to beer mat collection (hmmm)

battery


----------



## little seahorse

Battery:    Make your car go
              Make a portable radio work
              Use as paperweight  

Cocktail stick


----------



## Spaykay

Pick your teeth with it; Make a hedegog with plasticine and it (lots of them); Put cheese and pineapple on it

armpit


----------



## little seahorse

Make that funny farty noise with your hand (I can't though!!)
Spray deodorant on it
Shave it

Garden rake


----------



## Davis

Step on it,
collect leaves with it,
use it to make a scarecrow

bar of soap


----------



## Spaykay

Do I really have to answer that one?  

Clean yourself with it, slip on it, get suck rings off your finger with it.

Earing


----------



## Mandamae

wear it, lose it, put in a jewelry box?

xmas tree


----------



## Dominique123456

Hang things on it, watch cats play with those things and then pull it over!

fairy lights


----------



## Mandamae

hang on out side of house, decorate xmas tree, fix them

Mirror


----------



## Nova

look in it, hang deco's around it! and draw on it!

A Fairy


----------



## Dominique123456

believe in one, watch one in a cartoon, buy a toy one from a shop.

A scarf


----------



## TwiceBlessed

wear it normally, use as a hamster hammock  or  do dr who (tom baker) impressions


a dried up felt tip pen...


----------



## Dominique123456

Ooh ( have you got a few of those lying around and now you're looking for inspiration?!)

Erm... step on it or snap it to hear a satisfying 'crunch', tell your son or daughter that this is a 'magi pen' that rights like invisibly on walls' not like the other pens that are just boring and visible, take it to a bank and swap it with one of their working pens.


(Ok let's make em harder lol)

A snotty tissue.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Dominique123456 said:


> tell your son or daughter that this is a 'magi pen' that rights like invisibly on walls' not like the other pens that are just boring and visible,


Love it!

PUT IT IN THE BIN  , put it in the pocket of one of those barstewards who wont give you a seat on the train , emergency blue tack..  

A grape


----------



## Dominique123456

1. You can give it too your dog to play with (it's really fun, they roll it around and then when they bite it, they jump back in surprise, but still go back and play it with it again  ).

2. You can eat it (it's small but still good for you)

3. If you are a commuter you can throw it at the back of the head, of the loud man sitting ahead of you who insists on talking really loudly on his mobile about how rich he is.

An empty crisp packet


----------



## TwiceBlessed

ooh ohh melt them in the oven, they come out identical only smaller...or used to in the "olden days" do you remember shrinkies I think they were

Ive never forgotten hearing students sometimes use them instead of a condom (  especially if s&v flavour)

Blow up and make a bang noise behind the head of the same bloke talking on the mobile.....


A jar of marmite


----------



## Dominique123456

Salt vingear must be a bit stingy??

A jar of marmite

1. put it in the bin because it's disgusting
2. Give it to someone you don't like
3. Make the worlds tallest marmite sandwich!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

and the new one is.......


----------



## Dominique123456

EBW - don't be cryptic!

Oh lol ! I forgot to pick a new thing! 

OK, a fake Santa Beard (being santa clause is too obvious though so 3 things other than that please!)


----------



## Mandamae

put it on my horse with tinsel for my xmas eve hack  

use it as a willy warmer 

put in my wood burner? 

a seat belt


----------



## Dominique123456

Cool i would never have guessed willy warmer! 

use it keep your shopping in place on passenger seat.

take it out of car and wear as cool belt accessory

replace the one you've got because it got chewed by the dog and last time that happened at the mot it cost £300 to replace the belt!

next one...  furry handcuffs


----------



## Kushtaka

use to secure bicycle ~ also helps in finding which one is yours
relative deterrent ~ leave out so they notice & don’t stay too long
secure DH ~ the only way to ensure I get the remote!

Television remote


----------



## Dominique123456

Good ones Kushtaka

Hmm, television remote:

1. Take it to a friends house so they get really confused as to where the 4th tv remote has come from (i swear people have been doing that to me for years!)
2. Use the edge of the remote as a hammer, to knock something that has come loose back into place.
3. Make sure the remote is universal and have hours of fun changing channels on your neighbours tv.... 

(using it to the change the channel is just tooo obvious lol!)

A champagne glass


----------



## Kushtaka

Hmmm... this one took a while ~

Group upside down to make a decorative cake plate
Grow bulbs
Launch a ship ~ who can afford to waste the whole bottle these days  

Next one:  a baby gate


----------



## Dominique123456

Ooh i'm sure you can do alot with a baby gate

1. Use it to keep your dogs out of the living room and off the sofa!
2. Buy one with a really complicated opening release system so that you can tests your guest's IQ when they come to visit (with mine you have to flip a bit up with your foot, then squeeze a bit of a handle with one hand and lift another bit of the handle with another to get it to open...
3. Try to climb over it because you're too lazy too use the aforementioned opening process and then find yourself balanced halfway across when it slides out from the doorway and crushes your ankles...

Yes all of above apply to my house, lol!

Um... A collection of fruit - tangerines, pears, kiwis and a melon...


----------



## Spaykay

1. Make silly faces with it and take a photo and call it art.

2. Put it down your top, trousers etc and say things like "look, I've got a willy" and "look, I've got 3 boobs" and "Look how big my nipples are"

3. Sell it on the side of a motorway

A melted milkyway


----------



## Mandamae

1:eat it

2ut in bin

3:make hot 'milky way' chocolate mmmmm

a broken tv


----------



## Spaykay

1. chuck it out the window during a fight (that was it's not a waste)

2. use it as a table

3. put it in my role play area in my Reception class

Empty plant pot


----------



## Mandamae

1:use it to grow another plant

2:give it to my dog to play with (she loves them)

3:use for a hamster bed

an old shoe


----------



## Dominique123456

1. Give to dog (for sure he loves them)
2. Put your hand in it and then make footprints in wet cement so it looks like a one legged-person hopped through it
3. Throw it at someone you don't like (though I should advocate violence!)

Erm... A roll of sellotape....


----------



## Spaykay

1. Stick someones mouth with it  
2. Put it on like a bracelet  
3. Wrap a present for me with it!  

An empty yogut pot


----------



## Mandamae

1:grow cress in it

2:throw in the bin

3:recycle it

the polythene wrapper around cheese


----------



## Spaykay

1. Do a Dexter with it (sorry!)
2. Suck it and make a 'POP' noise
3. Wrap some more cheese with it

a postit


----------



## Dominique123456

1. Leave little love notes hidden around the house for a loved one
2. Write down really important phone numbers on it and then lose it (that's what I do!)
3. Play the post-it on your forehead game with friends http://www.eslcafe.com/idea/index.cgi?display:1031197401-5144.txt

(Clean) Cat litter


----------



## Mandamae

1: put in cat tray

2: use as gravel around plants

3: use to soak up big spills then just sweep up

A drawing pin


----------



## Fraggles

1. step on it (ouch)
2. use it to pin something to a notice board
3. being a little gross here use it to clean your nails?

A plaster


----------



## TwiceBlessed

1.stick glasses together a la jack duckworth

2.use it to get the sympathy vote and get out of the housework(I really have a bad finger and cant do the washing up)

3.ant/ wasp trap (put some jam in the middle and they should get stuck trying to reach it

an odd slipper...


----------



## Fraggles

Gee twiceblessed you are a creative thinker

1. Use it to play with the dog 
2. Throw it at lazy husbands still trying to get out of helping out
3. use it to keep the door ajar

Maggots


----------



## Guest

1. Fish with it
2. Give to your cat to play with  
3. Throw at Simon Cowell  

Banana skin..........


----------



## Fraggles

mmm

Put it infront of Simon Cowell so he slips on his big fat xxx
Throw it in the compost
And can you use banana skins in some sort of recipe?

a tyre


----------



## Mandamae

make a swing out of it

use it to stabilise my horses water bowl (so she doesn't kick it over)

put it on an alloy



a can of red bull


----------



## Oldbird

fly (gives you wings)
get drunk on it when mixed with vodka
recycle it

Nail file ...


----------



## Hales :)

Break out of prison
File your nails
Threaten DP with it until she gives me the remote

Tomato


----------



## Fraggles

OK

Hang clothes on it
Turn it into a wind chime thing by hanging shells or some such thing from it
use it as a car aerial

a crayon?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Fraggles - you can do all those things with a tomato? WOW!!!!    

Might get a bit messy don't you think?


----------



## Fraggles

Oops obviously didn't read it properly


Here goes again tomato


Make soup with it 
Throw it at some one
Eat it


Crayon


----------



## Margot and Jerry

draw things with it
eat it (a toddler's favourite food!)
use it to cover scratches in furniture 


a bucket


----------



## Fraggles

throw up in it 
fill it with water and wash your car with it
Put it over your head when you are having a bad hair day


 


A peg


----------



## livity k

put your washing out
make a peg doll
practise fine motor movements 

a shovel


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


Shovel the snow out the way
Garden
Bang someone over the head with it who makes a stupid comment about IVF   


Straw (as in bale of straw)


----------



## livity k

use for animal bedding
arrange a rustic seat
stuff a scarecrow

pair of tights


----------



## Fraggles

wear them as tights
put a ball in them and play a game like you do as a kid

rob a bank with them worn over my head




a hairnet


----------



## Spaykay

Go fishing with it
Put your hair in it
Use as a fruit bowl   

(still PMSL at the tomato uses! Especailly the mobile!)

Paper clip


----------



## BABY2

make cute shapes out of it
pick your nails with it (yuck)
after making cute shapes, pick your teeth with it (double yuck and ouch)

Mobile charger-----and you cannot say charge Mobile battery with it


----------



## Margot and Jerry

use it to plug up a spare socket
use it as a paper weight
use it........hmmmm, tricky..........how about use it as an aeriel? If a tomato's good enough?    


knicker elastic


----------



## Fraggles

Spaykay at least you know when my little one comes along (obviously once I get a BFP) her momma will be creative!

knicker elastic - rethread it into my knickers where the elastic no longer works
Use it as a catapult 
Tie my hair with it

Summer or winter


----------



## BABY2

wrong game fraggels!


----------



## Fraggles

OMG I am so tired

yoghurt


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Eat it
Add it to chocolate cake to make it very moist and yummy
Use it as a treatment for thrush - (yuk)



a red rose


----------



## Fraggles

make perfume
Give it to someone 
Use the petals and make a mirage

a used teabag


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Put it on the eyes for a cooling effect after crying - especially after a MC or BFN!
Put it in the compost
Use it again - especially when TTC and you have a 1 tea bag rule for caffeine intake per day

a clock


----------



## Spaykay

Fraggles - yuo are making this game even more hilarious...   I love it...I'm going to stalk you just to see your funny mistakes!

Take it apart to learn about its workings 
Sing hickory dickory dock to it
hang it on your wallç

...sorry...very unispired!

A leaf


----------



## livity k

make leaf mulch
use it as a name place and write name on it
cast in silver and make pendant

the sunday papers


----------



## BABY2

give it to my friend for her new puppy's dog toilet
keep it in the loo to read unread articles over the coming week   
wrap china with it for moving (not moving,and don't have china   )


unused key (from old lock etc)


----------



## Dominique123456

Spray it gold and make a Xmas decoration with it
Play a game with kids and tell them it unlocks a treasure - then go on a big treasure hunt and 'use' the key to unlock a box full of chocolates you buried in the garden earlier.
Um - throw it in a draw where once or twice or year you take it out, look at it closely, wonder what it's for, think about throwing it away but then "I'll keep it just in case" lol. I have a draw full of keys that I have no idea what they fit but am too scared to throw away!

A kitten


----------



## BABY2

same here

Stroke it 
run from it when it wants to lick my hand/face etc    

give it to someone as a gift   


a clipboard


----------



## Margot and Jerry

use it as a makeshift fly swat
use it to look more intelligent   
use it as a mouse trap (sorry mice)

a biro


----------



## Dominique123456

a biro

use it to perform an emergency tracheotomy 
use it to blow tiny saliva-soaked paper balls at the back of someone's head (whoo me? Do such things at school?? Never.)
use it tap annoyingly on my notebook when people are trying to talk to me

An old sky dish


----------



## BABY2

make it into a giant Frisbee
use it as a sledge
use it as a garden ornament and plant flowers in it 

an old shoe 

Joseph is gorgeous BTW


----------



## Sunnypal

an old shoe...

dog toy to encourage my puppy not to chew my nice shoes
to throw at said puppy when he tries!!!
erm....to give to a one shoed homeless man!

pint glass


----------



## BABY2

sunnypal

Pint glass...

use it as biboculars
fill it with ice and coke...yum
put a small goldfish in it


old batteries -AA


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Put them in the fridge and see if you can get a little more power out of them
Throw them at someone who makes stupid comments to an infertile person
Recycle them

A teddy bear


----------



## Fraggles

cuddle it
dress it (yes some people do)
Give it to someone as a present


a drawing pin


----------



## livity k

pin things on notice board
pin up temporary curtains
use as a metal- stud decoration

a rolling pin


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Crush up biscuits to make a cheese cake base (yum)
Roll out pastry at Christmas to make mince pies (ahhhh)
Roll out sugarflower paste to make sugar flowers for wedding cakes (one of my hobbies!)

A camera


----------



## BABY2

set up a photgraphy business
give it as a present
smash it to pieces if it's old and won't do what you want it to do   


box of tissues


----------



## livity k

use it to get through a weepy film
to blow your nose
use tissues to make something arty-collage

hairbrush


----------



## BABY2

use it to scratch my back
use it to reach a socket to turn it off
use it to threaten DH with 

a calculator


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Use it to work out how much the next cycle of IVF is going to cost   

Use it to work out how much things are in pounds on a foreign holiday   

Use it upside down to write silly messages using numbers to your friends in a boring maths lesson  


A goldfish bowl


----------



## livity k

use it as a vase

store marbles in it

get a fish


a shoehorn


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

The dog will chew it

As a makeshift tongue depressor

To put your shoes on


A watering can


----------



## Dominique123456

Oh I got my pages mixed up and I replied to the pint glass one... can I post it here anyway if I also answer a watering can?

A pint glass

Store a goldfish in it while I change the water in it's tank
Do neat pint glass tricks - see the real hustle to make money with a pint glass: 



Recycle it

Ooh thank you!


BABY2 said:


> make it into a giant Frisbee
> use it as a sledge
> use it as a garden ornament and plant flowers in it
> 
> an old shoe
> 
> Joseph is gorgeous BTW


Watering can

Make an attractive flowerpot out of it
use it demonstrate what rain looks like for a kid (??)
erm water plants with it...

A broken laptop


----------



## BABY2

donate it to a nursery to let kids type away on it
dismantle it and pretend you know what the pieces are for
sell it to a shop that buys old crap   


shoe box


----------



## livity k

Use it to store seeds
make a junk model bus/car
keep love letters!

a saucer


----------



## Fraggles

Pretend it's a frisby
Use it as a plate
Smash it if you are at a greek wedding


A plug


----------



## Angels4Me

plug into an adapter
plug it in a sink
plug it yer ear

tin foil


----------



## Fraggles

cut into foil pieces to help dye my hair with it
roast a chicken with it
or use it to attract an aeroplane if I was stranded on a desert island cos everyone has it in their luggage don't they?   


A fig leave


----------



## Angels4Me

uncover brad pitts privates
make dolmades
put it in rooting powder to grow a shady canope in my garden


----------



## Fraggles

dolmades what are they?

I can tell you must be in a creative field with them comments

So what is the next object?


----------



## Angels4Me

dolmades are the vine leaves rolled up filled with rice.

Funny, can you tell im creative. i teach art and design at secondary school, my strengths are definately creative ones tho


----------



## Fraggles

Hilarious ...

So what's the next word?


----------



## Angels4Me

oooopppss

a tyre


----------



## Angels4Me

nail varnish


----------



## TwiceBlessed

temp fix on a ladder in your tights/stockings
measurement markings on a home made raincatcher
fake blood for an injury to get out of the washing up...

empty chocolate box


----------



## Margot and Jerry

feel riddled with guilt about all the choccies you've scoffed
use it to keep useful useless things in
use it to disguise an odd shaped present before wrapping

an empty (and washed) tin can


----------



## Rachel

use it in a tin can alley 

keep screws or nails or something in it

recycle it like a good girl   

a garden cane


----------



## TwiceBlessed

dance around a la dick van **** in mary poppins
use it to hook things out from under the sofa/bed
scratch those hard to reach places on your back when you have an itch...

an empty muller corner pot


----------



## still a mum

use as a paint tray for the kids

fill with favorate dips at partys

recycle them!

cardboard left over from toilet roll


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Dress it up with tissue, felt and pipe cleaners to make characters
A toy for the rabbits to chew
A toy for the dog


A sponge


----------



## Angels4Me

wash
cook and eat
use as padding


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Angel - next item?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

a saucepan


----------



## Fraggles

cook
hit someone with it
wash it

a radio


----------



## justone

Listen to it
Use it as a pillow
Use it as a burglar deterrent
Bleach?


----------



## Fraggles

A pillow Isn't it rather hard, uncomfortable and errhh loud


dye your clothes with it (your grey whites)
disinfect/bleach stuff and mmmmm
and I need help with the last


----------



## Fraggles

Sniff it?


----------



## Fraggles

A feather


----------



## justone

tickle your dp with it
write a letter with it
use it as a duster (if it's big enough!)
Hair dryer?


----------



## Fraggles

Dry your hair with it
Dry your clothes with it when you spill something on it and
blow spiders away with it

A match


----------



## justone

Light a fire
Play games with it
Keep your eyes open with it

CD?


----------



## Fraggles

That's easy


Buy it
Listen to It
Sleep with it or keep your eyes open with it   


Nuts (the eating kind)


----------



## justone

Eat them
Feed them to the birds
Grate them for a topping on ice cream

Unwanted Christmas gifts?


----------



## Fraggles

Give them away
Get a refund
Take them to charity shop

A flannel


----------



## justone

Wash yourself with it
Use it as a mini tea towel
Use it as a blanket for a newborn kitten or puppy
Flashlight?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Use it as a light to show you the way
Make ghosts out of it under bedclothes
Make rabbits on the wamll with shadows

A bar of soap


----------



## justone

Wash with it.
Make candles with it.
Use it to keep undies smelling nice in drawer.

Remote control?


----------



## Fraggles

Lose it
Change channels with it
Throw it

mmm 

A hosepipe


----------



## justone

Wash car
Wash dog
Use as outdoor shower in good weather...
Corkscrew?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

open wine
use as antlers on a reindeer costume
third thing isnt printable....lol

top of a sports bottle (you know those clear plastic cap things with holes in)


----------



## Fraggles

mmm following twiceblessed's lead

1 It's unprintable use your imagination
2 Drink from it
3 Use it as a nose for a snow man

Paper clip


----------



## justone

attach papers with it
make it into an earring
use it as a keyring

egg cup?


----------



## Angels4Me

put salt in one and pepper in another
use as decorations as mine are nice yellow chickens on a shelf
candle holder

plastic tube


----------

